# Worst week of the year.



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Time goes slowly...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Let them eat their berries and fill up on whatever kind for green leaves those are in their neck. Soon enough we will be after them...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Too soon if you ask me. Give the birds time to mature & time for temp's to cool. Mid Sept was plenty early for the season opener for Forest Grouse. Throw in Labor Day weekend & I think you only up the ante for accidents to occur. I dunno & call me crazy but I suspect the division's head with these types of decision's


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Damiani said:


> Too soon if you ask me. Give the birds time to mature & time for temp's to cool. Mid Sept was plenty early for the season opener for Forest Grouse. Throw in Labor Day weekend & I think you only up the ante for accidents to occur. I dunno & call me crazy but I suspect the division's head with these types of decision's


I'm with Damiani... I think 15 SEP would be a better date... but, at least this year, around my parts, young birds are flying pretty strong already. Still, (picture me mounting my high-horse), if you find yourself shooting at more than two birds in a grouse covey- STOP. Just because young birds will allow you to massacre them, doesn't mean you should. A double from a covey is plenty.

Speech over.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the later opener too. However, Where I have been running the dogs this year the birds seem big and mature enough to hunt.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I won't be able to get after them this year, but here's to days gone by...


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been seeing lots of big, healthy birds this year. I also agree 100% about taking a couple of birds from a covey and moving on. Leave some for next year if you can and they'll usually be there again.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

1. I like to give the bow hunters at least week before I hunt
2. If the temps don't drop I won't be putting my dogs afield.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Labor Day holiday, temp's in the mid nineties here in the valley, lightning storm's in the afternoon in the high elevations, man o man it's not looking good for me either. More than likely I'll just run the hound early in the am on some local grouse with the camera instead of the shooting gun. 
Safer that way for everyone involved


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm hoping to grouse hunt for the first time this year. Don't worry, I'm not asking for hints- I'm willing to put in the work to find out where there might be some birds. Although, would one of you explain why you are waiting for the temps to cool? Does it have something to do with the birds, or is it for your (or your dog's) comfort? Thanks in advance.

On the other note, I like the proposed unwritten rule about only two birds from one covey. Of course, as a newbie, I'll be thrilled to just get one during the season (if my dog will retrieve it).


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Yes, temps cooled mean a hound can hunt longer. Temps cooled to the point of vegetation killed makes for better scenting condition's for said hound. Temp's cooled start to run off most re-creationist's. Temp's cooled usually means bird's have matured. 

Temp's cooled equals better hunt condition's.
Keep in mind hunt not massacre, I find sport in taking an upland bird on the wing with a shotgun and hound with absolute no other exception's.
Good luck


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you have ever seen a dog experience a heat stroke that would tell you.
Luckily mine- and not while hunting survived his ordeal- luckily Calf Creek was very close- my buddies dog wasn't so luckly. He survived but certainly has problems from it.


----------

